# RED FOX



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Brother caught this Pretty Red Fox this morning Thought I'd Share---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to your brother Skip, that is a beauty, some thick guard hair on her.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! The makings of a real nice hat !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Don it was my brother that was at the door when we were talking today--he came over to show off the fox also had a big raccoon---cold tonite only 3 above now and will go lower-----He's going to have it tanned along with the Big Male Fisher he caught earlier this month----------------------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a beauty!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats to your Brother, looks cold.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

jimmy shutt said:


> congrats to your Brother, looks cold.


 Can't be cold -- hat not pulled down over his ears, glasses not fogged up, no ice hanging off the moustache, no gloves -- looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beauty of a fox , congrats . Caught one myself a week ago , but he wasn't that pretty .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip tell your brother congrats for me, very nice looking fox !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I keep say'in it but--- I wish we had some good look'in reds like that around here. Thumbs up to your brother Skip

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking red tell your brother congrads wish we had some of that snow you guys have down here I'm sick of the mud and rain


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I know I keep say'in it but--- I wish we had some good look'in reds like that around here. Thumbs up to your brother Skip
> 
> I agree catcapper, I love the looks of those deep red foxes, the ones we get around here are a lot blonder looking.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, wish I could figure out why my comment ends up inside the quote I'm commenting on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Hmm, wish I could figure out why my comment ends up inside the quote I'm commenting on.


Type below the shaded area !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Type below the shaded area !


Not seeing shaded area on my "dumb phone" lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

where I'm at it looks cold.....it's going to be 80 degrees today with 71 percent humidity.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is definitely a well furred up fox. Congrats to your brother.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like a nice fox! +lol at Hassell.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This is what the fox looks like put -up-----He sent it to Moyles tannery already-------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done. Some beautiful fur on that one.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty. When the snow is that deep the pelts look great.


----------

